# [open for suggestions] Nidote's scribblings



## Nidote (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, figured I might as well open one of these. I'm not really GOOD at arts but I'm trying. >.>

Anyways, I'll mostly be drawing random pokemon and stuff. Probably a lot of Nido-stuff too. However I'll be open for sorta-requests too.

-Pokemon (obviously)
-MLP (preferably keep it to the mane six...)
-Try to keep it small.
-Nidoran-related requests get priority.~

Anyways, first random one up is Scraggy.







At first I was thinking "Hey this isn't too bad!" but then I realised I forgot the tail. Uh, just pretend it's out of view.

Kinda funny how popular Scraggy and Scrafty are. I mean, they're just as derp as a some of the more ridiculed Pokemon (like the Trubbish family)


----------



## Coroxn (Mar 15, 2012)

Cloyster, please.

And Scraggy and Scrafty are silly, silly things, I agree.


----------



## Spatz (Mar 15, 2012)

My note to point out is my avatar essentially. Scra--y are nicely designed, good typing, and seem kinda bad-ass when compared to others, even with their Croagunk/Toxicroak mouth shape.


ANYWAYS!

I has a request, a happy-go-lucky looking Weavile with a maroon band around his forehead, with the (oh-what-are-they-called) strap thingies hanging low behind his head and back. If it's ok, could he also be laughing in a way that *isn't* something like a bully or asshole.


----------



## Nidote (Apr 1, 2012)

What-are-they-called-band-thingies? I'm not sure what those are. D:

Bad times for me, big art blocks and all then a fair few things that wouldn't be allowed on site.

As an apology:







Snoozing Nidorina.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Two Nidokings battling over a piece of food. Doesn't really matter what it is. Hehehe.


----------



## Nidote (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll have to add that one to the "to do" list.

For now, a doodle. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





The main theme is frustration. had a lot of that this week.

Also kinda frustrated since I actually want to write and stuff, but can never really come up with something interesting enough, and get writer's block before the first sentence...

Presumably the Nidorino in this pic spent a lot of effort chasing down prey, only for it to eventually evade him...


----------



## Spatz (Apr 5, 2012)

In an answer to the band thing, it's like Ryu from Street Fighter, how his headband works.


----------



## Charles (Apr 6, 2012)

How about a Nidorino in a fedora? That would be awesome as hell.

or a Croconaw is fine too :B


----------



## Nidote (Apr 6, 2012)

@ Lirris: Ahhhhh, I see! I'll try get that done soon. :3

@ Charles: You're right, that does sound awesome. o3o

And a doodle I did last night:







A young Nidorina falls victim to an older Ekans' coils...

I dunno if I'm the only one, but I find that Ekans is probably one of the very few credible Nido predators around, along with Arbok, Seviper, Zangoose and Skarmory. Keeping in mind that even when dead, they'd probably still be highly toxic, like certain real-life animals. And given how the pokedex mentions that even a little scratch from a female Nidoran can potentially kill... And yet they seem to get portrayed a lot as prey to things that aren't immune such as Growlithe and Scyther.

Just sayin', unless one's immune to poisoning then consuming one alone would at least cause some severe health problems, and for wild pokemon with no access to medical attention? Though I think half the time people forget that Nidos are poisonous and NOT normal type, that includes the anime writers.:P

Oh yeah, it'd be nice to hear some comments about the pics themselves. C:


Also:


----------



## Charles (Apr 6, 2012)

LIKE A BOSS. Fedoras make everything look cooler, true facts. Your drawings are cooler than fedoras. +100 skill, fo sho.

Interesting thought on the Nidoran venom - what if some wild Pokemon carry an immunity to it and pass it on to their offspring? So with each generation, the venom has a lessened effect, which might explain why some wild Pokemon don't just die when they're cut by a Nido. THAT OR THE ANIME IS JUST KIND OF INCONSISTENT WITH THESE THINGS. The anime and games seem to harbor nasty possibilities, but then they just step around them when they come to that road.


----------

